# Sub Contractors in Northeast Ohio



## beckliff (Oct 20, 2011)

Looking for qualified subs in all areas of northeast ohio. Westside, akron canton, cleveland area, and eastside snow belt.

Plow, salt and sidewalk positions available. 

All site are commercial properties. 

Contact for immediate information.


----------



## LDClandscaping (Dec 8, 2017)

Pm sent. We are located in NEO with some availability.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

Two truck team Meyers lot pros with wings. 
Lorain County and western Cuyahoga... westlake. Ridgeville. Elyria. Fairview. Area


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't get too excited. I sent a pm with contact info and was told someone would call me and it never happened.


----------



## AdamHendy (Jan 29, 2021)

beckliff said:


> Looking for qualified subs in all areas of northeast ohio. Westside, akron canton, cleveland area, and eastside snow belt.
> 
> Plow, salt and sidewalk positions available.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

this is from 4 years ago so I am closing this out


----------

